# King Baboon Taranutula and Hallucinations



## charm271 (Jun 18, 2012)

I was reading wiki on King Baboon Tararuntula and it states "a bite from a baby (1 cm body length) of this species caused sharp pain and strong hallucinations and the place of the bite remained itchy for five days."  I have not found much in the bite reports about these hallucinations and associated effects or science behind the venom.  Would its venom for example be something that causes fever and would induce hallucinations, its a neurotoxin that induces hallucinations by a dopamine flood perhaps, or possibly a side effect of other toxins in the venom?  The other part of my question is has anyone ever tried to get bitten on purpose for hallucinations?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Jun 18, 2012)

i generally steer clear of wiki pets.. ive seen some dumb stuff posted on them in the past.. or the care sheets are only partial.. or there is NOTHING at all..
I have never heard of hallucinations as a result of a bite from ANY t, and i doubt anybody would endure a bite for a cheap alternative to a "good time".. at least id LIKE to doubt it lol.. hallucinations arent all that, and are definitely not worth getting bit by a pissed off babboon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jun 18, 2012)

Im sure the bite, hallucinations, and itchiness are not all you will recieve.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poisoned (Jun 18, 2012)

If you want hallucinations, you should probably go to amphibian-oriented forum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## madamoisele (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm sure some idiot somewhere, sometime, has been stupid enough to try this.  I doubt the hallucinations were pleasant and certainly the side effects of the bite wouldn't be.

Do we have records of it?  I doubt it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## charm271 (Jun 18, 2012)

---------- Post added 06-18-2012 at 05:10 PM ----------

[/COLOR]





poisoned said:


> if you want hallucinations, you should probably go to amphibian-oriented forum.


DON"T DO TOAD!!!
:laugh:


----------



## poisoned (Jun 18, 2012)

charm271 said:


> ---------- Post added 06-18-2012 at 05:10 PM ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...


Actually, many different amphibians have been used for psychonautic purposes by different cultures around the world. Toads, tree frogs and fire salamanders are some of those.


----------



## iaminside (Jun 18, 2012)

doesn't sound like a party i would want to attend.


----------



## Clusterwhoops (Jun 18, 2012)

I've never heard of any tarantula causing hallucinations, although I will be following up on this. I'm willing to bet there is SOMEONE on this board that will be letting their king baboon bite them now.


----------



## grayzone (Jun 18, 2012)

:laugh:





Clusterwhoops said:


> I'm willing to bet there is SOMEONE on this board that will be letting their king baboon bite them now.


 god i hope not

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## iaminside (Jun 18, 2012)

grayzone said:


> :laugh: god i hope not


if they do i hope they document it well.


----------



## Clusterwhoops (Jun 18, 2012)

iaminside said:


> if they do i hope they document it well.



I do recall reading on this board somewhere a guy on here letting centipedes bite him so he could report on it.  I'm sure someone would be willing to do the same with some tarantulas.


----------



## SamuraiSid (Jun 18, 2012)

wikipets said:
			
		

> Spiders usually eat larger amounts post-moult until they are full, this is called power feeding





			
				wikipets said:
			
		

> You can never overfeed a tarantula





			
				wikipets said:
			
		

> It is important to note that ceramic heaters and lamps will primarily heat the air and in turn *raise* humidity


Thats what I think of Wikipets... And care sheets in general


Im not so knowledgeable to say that I outright disbelieve that the venom will not cause a hallucination, but I truly doubt it. Its my understanding that venom toxcicity is only half the formula, and you have to take the individual's immune function and allergies into consideration. Some people get tagged and notice very little, even from the more venomous species, while some people can potentially be hospitalized by the same species. 

Whether the hallucination truly occured or not, it cannot be clear that it was caused by tarantula venom. I once saw one idiot secretly mix illegal drugs into the drink of another idiot. If the second idiot would have attempted a T feeding afterwords, and got tagged, I understand how he could draw so simple a conclusion as to blame the tarantula.

A pinch of salt, my friend


----------



## hamhock 74 (Jun 18, 2012)

Show me: Hallucinations

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...onym-of-Citharischius-(-Pelinobius)-crawshayi)

Good Day Sir


----------



## le-thomas (Jun 18, 2012)

Wikipets is bad. Period. 
That aside, I wouldn't be surprised if a bite from a T of that caliber messed up your senses/perception skills.


----------



## charm271 (Jun 20, 2012)

I want to expand upon the thought about getting bitten on purpose and the motivation behind it.  I could imagine a person getting bitten for sole purpose of the hospital visit, associated drugs, and/or time off work.  I can imagine curiousity could be a motivation especially if a person has never experienced a bite from Old world Ts.  Maybe be someone wants to know prior to making a decide about keeping that type of T in their collection.  

My first Tarantula (B. albo) did bite me within first week of keeping it.  It was little more than a bee sting in effect but my hand went to my mouth immediately after the bite.  The taste is/was hard to describe, I did feel alittle tingle in my mouth, I wondered to myself would the taste of this bite be at all similar to tasting poisonous blow/puffer fish (I never tasted blow fish).


----------



## jayefbe (Jun 20, 2012)

Why did you want to taste tarantula venom? Why would someone deliberately be bitten just to get work off or score drugs? There are much simpler and much less painful ways of doing both those things. Why would someone want to be bitten before deciding what to keep? Does a venomous snake keeper let it bite them beforehand, just to see what it's like? Also, getting bitten is very uncommon. I am pretty confident that I will never suffer a bite. This thread is confusing me.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jun 20, 2012)

I would imagine there is someone out there that does let tarantulas bite them, just to document the effects, but i sure wouldnt recommend it. As far as the mentioning of someone letting centipedes bite them to see the effects, i think i seen that a long time ago, and they were doing it for documenting.


----------



## grayzone (Jun 21, 2012)

Clusterwhoops said:


> I'm sure someone would be willing to do the same with some tarantulas.





catfishrod69 said:


> I would imagine there is someone out there that does let tarantulas bite them, just to document the effects, but i sure wouldnt recommend it. As far as the mentioning of someone letting centipedes bite them to see the effects, i think i seen that a long time ago, and they were doing it for documenting.


suprisingly there is.. i cant recall the sp. or the member, but i was recently diggin around the bite reports, and saw somebody who was purposely being bit by the t because there was no readily avilable bite reports anywhere.. I will try to dig it up, but honestly, it isnt that important to me:sarcasm:  Cant fix stupid

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sbullet (Jun 21, 2012)

Bufo alvarius


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 21, 2012)

The ONLY occasion where I read someone deliberately getting bitten by numerous T's over the time, is a mention of an Arachnologist in the TKG for scientific reasons, I forgot the name however.

Either way, I'll be blunt on this:

Why, on earth, do you even think about this? I seriously don't see the point of your question, or what you really want to know? Some people are retards and want a day off work maybe so they'll stick their hand in their T's enclosure to make sure, or whatnot. I don't get the point of this thread...please enlighten me.


----------



## wesker12 (Jun 21, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> The ONLY occasion where I read someone deliberately getting bitten by numerous T's over the time, is a mention of an Arachnologist in the TKG for scientific reasons, I forgot the name however.
> 
> Either way, I'll be blunt on this:
> 
> Why, on earth, do you even think about this? I seriously don't see the point of your question, or what you really want to know? Some people are retards and want a day off work maybe so they'll stick their hand in their T's enclosure to make sure, or whatnot. I don't get the point of this thread...please enlighten me.


If the venom of a P.muticus truly does contain hallucinogenic components which can affect humans similarly to other psychoactive components (LSD, Psyilobycin, ect.).


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 21, 2012)

wesker12 said:


> If the venom of a P.muticus truly does contain hallucinogenic components which can affect humans similarly to other psychoactive components (LSD, Psyilobycin, ect.).


Yes, and IF that's so? I mean what difference does it make, seriously? The bite is bad nevertheless, even if that symptom arises, you'll have probably way more problems with the rest of them...again - I don't see the point unless it would be for scientific research, which I doubt.

And without to offend anyone here, but the OP got the first bite from the first T within 3 weeks already. Uhm...there's no such thing as "bad luck" really, it's always your own fault, so owning an OW T while having run into getting bit already once by an usually extremely docile species is kinda making me think "uhm?". Again - no offense. Just questioning your motives for that question here. 

Out of curiosity - how DID that bite from the B. albo happen anyways?!


----------



## arachnidsrva (Jun 21, 2012)

Some older fellow came to my table once at a pet show and politely told me that a bite from a gigas cleared up a lot of his arthritis - he was really serious about it. As was his wife. 

Weird huh ?


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jun 21, 2012)

jayefbe said:


> Why did you want to taste tarantula venom? Why would someone deliberately be bitten just to get work off or score drugs? There are much simpler and much less painful ways of doing both those things. Why would someone want to be bitten before deciding what to keep? Does a venomous snake keeper let it bite them beforehand, just to see what it's like? Also, getting bitten is very uncommon. I am pretty confident that I will never suffer a bite. This thread is confusing me.


Yeah You would almost have to purposely get bit too actualy... get bitten by a burrower Old worlder... which would much rather hide in its burrow ::
Being bitten by a Mature male seems more likely erhaps a junkie will get some fangs :coffee:


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jun 21, 2012)

All of my P. muticus will argue with that .





Ultum4Spiderz said:


> Yeah You would almost have to purposely get bit too actualy... get bitten by a burrower Old worlder... which would much rather hide in its burrow ::
> Being bitten by a Mature male seems more likely :


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jun 21, 2012)

my P muticus is 3" inches & just hides in its burrow .. ...I never mess with it :biggrin: 
I tried to hold it when I got it started hissing & ran around


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jun 21, 2012)

I have a 6" female, two 5.5" females, a 3.5" female, two 4" males, and two 3.5" unknown. Definitely wont get near my hand. You should of seen me trying to pack one up. It was pretty vicious. It ended up on the floor in full threat, and attacking the paper towel. Usually they attack the roaches and crickets before realizing what they are. 





Ultum4Spiderz said:


> my P muticus is 3" inches & just hides in its burrow .. ...I never mess with it :biggrin:
> I tried to hold it when I got it started hissing & ran around


----------



## MrWindupBird (Jun 21, 2012)

arachnidsrva said:


> Some older fellow came to my table once at a pet show and politely told me that a bite from a gigas cleared up a lot of his arthritis - he was really serious about it. As was his wife.
> 
> Weird huh ?


Don't some people use honey-bee stings to treat arthritis as well?

[Sources]

http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=50602

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bee_sting


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jun 21, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> I have a 6" female, two 5.5" females, a 3.5" female, two 4" males, and two 3.5" unknown. Definitely wont get near my hand. You should of seen me trying to pack one up. It was pretty vicious. It ended up on the floor in full threat, and attacking the paper towel. Usually they attack the roaches and crickets before realizing what they are.


Great FIngers crossed mines a female  cant wait to see how mean it is as an adult in 5 years


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jun 21, 2012)

I wouldnt hold my breathe on 5 years lol. Being they get to 8", it might take longer. 





Ultum4Spiderz said:


> Great FIngers crossed mines a female  cant wait to see how mean it is as an adult in 5 years


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jun 21, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> I wouldnt hold my breathe on 5 years lol. Being they get to 8", it might take longer.


SAlmon pink will be 9-11" inches before the KIng baboon is half sized >_> 
not like they ever get 11" inches without being fed Mice/ or Native brazzilian diet but FIngers crossed :coffee:


----------



## wesker12 (Jun 21, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Yes, and IF that's so? I mean what difference does it make, seriously? The bite is bad nevertheless, even if that symptom arises, you'll have probably way more problems with the rest of them...again - I don't see the point unless it would be for scientific research, which I doubt.


Human curiosity, I remember a member on these boards whose signature was "not much to do but sit back and relax after a P.muticus bite", we aren't dealing with scorps or snakes here - I would'nt mind a little temporary pain for the sake of knowledge.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jun 21, 2012)

wesker12 said:


> Human curiosity, I remember a member on these boards whose signature was "not much to do but sit back and relax after a P.muticus bite", we aren't dealing with scorps or snakes here - I would'nt mind a little temporary pain for the sake of knowledge.


If u want to test out T bites have fun with it !!!! :biggrin:  expect large puncure marks/wounds from huge fangs also

Ok just dont go and hunt down new Ts in the wild & do that ... there could be a Undiscovered T with VERY Potent Venom , hopefully not deadly :cry: for all we know
I would imagine Hundreds of species are undiscovered still =/


----------



## charm271 (Jun 21, 2012)

Putting my hand to my mouth was reflex reaction, I was not trying to get a bite from the B. albo just not experienced at handling the tarantula.  Interesting experience not anything I would do on purpose even from Tarantulas with minor venom.  The reflex reaction could cause more damage to the Tarantula and owner than the venom itself.


----------



## wesker12 (Jun 21, 2012)

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> If u want to test out T bites have fun with it !!!! :biggrin:  expect large puncure marks/wounds from huge fangs also
> 
> Ok just dont go and hunt down new Ts in the wild & do that ... there could be a Undiscovered T with VERY Potent Venom , hopefully not deadly :cry: for all we know
> I would imagine Hundreds of species are undiscovered still =/


Discounting venom and just focusing on mechanical damage, I believe this quote from Mr.Schultz should help explain the true nature of tarantula fangs.


Pikaia said:


> Let's compare the bite of a generic tarantula with being stabbed by a hypodermic needle. Here's a scanning electron micrograph of a tarantula's fangs. Click the thumbnail for a larger image. Click that image to see it full size.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stan Schultz (Jun 21, 2012)

grayzone said:


> suprisingly there is.. i cant recall the sp. or the member, but i was recently diggin around the bite reports, and saw somebody who was purposely being bit by the t because there was no readily avilable bite reports anywhere.. I will try to dig it up, but honestly, it isnt that important to me:sarcasm:  Cant fix stupid


Early on in our association with tarantulas Marguerite and I both allowed a couple of species (I can't remember which any more. That was *40+* years ago!) to bite us for the purposes of seeing what a tarantula bite was all about. We were massively disappointed. We also handled (not just "manipulated") many species of tarantulas to determine their personalities. And, that exposed us to potential bites as well. We were, however, much more careful about handling the Old World species than the New World ones.

The worst bite I ever suffered was a bite by a Rio Grande gold tarantula (_Aphonopelma moderatum_, southwest Texas) on the little finger of my right hand. It felt the same as when your hand falls asleep because you were laying on it: numb except for a tingling. Virtually all other tarantula bites on me were asymptomatic. Either their venom was completely impotent with humans, or they were all dry bites.

Marguerite's worst bite involved an OBT and is documented in TKG3. It hurt like blazes, but was brought under control with a hefty dose of Demerol. She slept really good that night, and hosted a yard sale the next morning!

Why did we do this? Because no one else ever had. There were lots of "Old Wive's Tales" out there, but they could not be trusted. And, if we were going to tell the people who were buying our books and our tarantulas that tarantulas' bites were harmless, we thought we'd better darn well be sure of it! And besides, I couldn't talk the neighbor kid into being a guinea pig!



:biggrin:

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## arachnidsrva (Jun 21, 2012)

The couple that came to the table were very serious about the gigas bite actually helping his arthritis

You are right though, there seems to be quite a bit of bee sting stuff/arthritis cures online - there must be some kind of linkage there

either that or people are just desperate to ease the pain - go the distance. 




Pikaia said:


> Marguerite's worst bite involved an OBT and is documented in TKG3. It hurt like blazes, but was brought under control with a hefty dose of Demerol. She slept really good that night, and hosted a yard sale the next morning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The part about the yardsale made me laugh kind of hard - because the beginning of the sentence talks about OBT bites. Like OBT Bite = yardsales

She is clearly a champion. 

Your book is awesome. I have read your book....in my bed, on a toilet, in a field, in the car, at pet expos...etc... your hard work is appreciated.

Thanks 

 - Aaron


----------



## Stan Schultz (Jun 22, 2012)

arachnidsrva said:


> ... The part about the yardsale made me laugh kind of hard - because the beginning of the sentence talks about OBT bites. Like OBT Bite = yardsales
> 
> She is clearly a champion.
> 
> ...


And thank you for your perseverance! On the toilet, even? :laugh:

BTW, do you know about the *Aftermarket Support* page? Visit that page, check out all the sub-links, and especially check out *Addenda and Errata*. It's almost a whole new book, and it's free!

I hope no one else had to use it! 

The toilet, I mean! 

:roflmao:


----------

